# Finally Snow



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Finally got some snow. Wasn't much but I still got to plow. Only took a few pics. Pushed about 2 inches of wet slop.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

last three


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope you cleaned up that curb line in the last pic. 

Good looking set up....hopefully I will get out again tonight, but not looking hopeful right now


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice rig. Are those 285/75-16 BFG AT's? Do you like em?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

G.Landscape;1412799 said:


> I hope you cleaned up that curb line in the last pic.
> 
> Good looking set up....hopefully I will get out again tonight, but not looking hopeful right now


Yea that snow was a mess was alot of water so no mater how many times I got in front of the curbs it would still be a little messy. The rest will melt but I do get to the curb as close as i can. I always do a neat plow job. Hate when it's all sloppy hahah.


Snowzilla;1412859 said:


> Nice rig. Are those 285/75-16 BFG AT's? Do you like em?


nope 295-75-16 bfg at's. Yes I like them. I think they will last longer then my nitto terra grapplers that I had on before.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1413284 said:


> nope 295-75-16 bfg at's. Yes I like them. I think they will last longer then my nitto terra grapplers that I had on before.


I see. Did you do anything to accomodate this size? cutting? Did you level yours using new torsion keys or did you just adjust your factory ones?

I'm running 265's on a similar truck thinking about going to 285's. 295's look real good. Kind of an uncommon size.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Finally got our first good push in last night/this am too.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Sweet*

Yes I too am finaly going to get some snow, I'm exited looking at the forcast, not yet this year has it looked like this, with snow & cold temps.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

put set wings on that plow then clean up on the curb will be nicer
I dont think I could ever plow with out wing


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dont want hi jack your thread here cpl pics I took
1st pic stacking snow
2nd pic opening my road up 3-4 ft drift took few pass to bust open


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Antlerart06;1413870 said:


> put set wings on that plow then clean up on the curb will be nicer
> I dont think I could ever plow with out wing


Yea I don't really like the wings and they wouldn't look good on the xblade


Antlerart06;1413878 said:


> Dont want hi jack your thread here cpl pics I took
> 1st pic stacking snow
> 2nd pic opening my road up 3-4 ft drift took few pass to bust open


I am waiting for a big stroms to come up this way. I am sick of these little storms that are all wet slop. I want to start plowing some deep powder haha.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1415679 said:


> Yea I don't really like the wings and they wouldn't look good on the xblade
> If will save some time looks doesnt matter
> 
> I am waiting for a big storms to come up this way. I am sick of these little storms that are all wet slop. I want to start plowing some deep powder haha.


 But little storms are faster money Quick work vs Deep snow My thoughts after last Fed Blizzard I hope I don't see that again 23'' in 12 hrs then 2 more days of High winds Then 2 days in a loader pushing piles back some places hauling snow away Yes made some nice$$ but at the cost some body wear I was in my truck 32 hrs with total 4 hrs of sleep


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

At least you got something! I'm out in Wayland and we haven't gotten anything to push yet!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Snowzilla;1413375 said:


> I see. Did you do anything to accomodate this size? cutting? Did you level yours using new torsion keys or did you just adjust your factory ones?
> 
> I'm running 265's on a similar truck thinking about going to 285's. 295's look real good. Kind of an uncommon size.


When I bought the truck it already had 295's on it that were nittos. Its deff an odd size. My front bumper is trimed on each side and I have keys in the front but they arn't cranked up.


Antlerart06;1415894 said:


> But little storms are faster money Quick work vs Deep snow My thoughts after last Fed Blizzard I hope I don't see that again 23'' in 12 hrs then 2 more days of High winds Then 2 days in a loader pushing piles back some places hauling snow away Yes made some nice$$ but at the cost some body wear I was in my truck 32 hrs with total 4 hrs of sleep


Yea the little stroms are nice . I blast threw those pretty quick but we havn't had a big strom yet this season and we are due for one.


MattyK;1415973 said:


> At least you got something! I'm out in Wayland and we haven't gotten anything to push yet!


Hopeefully there will be a enough to plow tommorrow


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

good looking truck wolf!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Our first two snows of the 11/12 season were 6'' and 8'' of that heavy wet stuff.
You could wring water out of it.
Exactly one week apart almost to the hour.


----------

